# Umfrage: Was wollt Ihr beim MA in Startpaket?



## chris29 (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
wie im anderen Threat schon vorgeschlagen, werde ich jetzt mal eine Umfrage Starten.
Ihr könnt aber auch schreiben was Ihr generell von einem guten Marathon erwartet.

Viele Grüße
Christian
(Mitorganisator und Mitbegründer des Harzer Mountainbike Events)


----------



## drivingghost (7. Juli 2005)

Große Trinkflache
2 Riegel oder Gels
1 x Pulver für die Flasche
Steckenprofil mit Streckenbeschreibung und Informationen über Verpflegungsstellen und Art der Verpflegung

keine Unmengen von Werbezetteln für Urlaubsziele und andere Veranstaltungen
kein T-Shirt oder Trikot dafür die Startgebühren senken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (7. Juli 2005)

drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Große Trinkflache
> 2 Riegel oder Gels
> 1 x Pulver für die Flasche
> Steckenprofil mit Streckenbeschreibung und Informationen über Verpflegungsstellen und Art der Verpflegung
> ...



das unterschreibe ich mal,

evt. Trikot extra anbieten


----------



## Ronja (7. Juli 2005)

Riegel, Schlauch, Streckenprofil in kleiner Größe für den Lenker!
Gruß Ronja. 

Vieleicht noch ein Pflaster?


----------



## Postmann (7. Juli 2005)

sehe ich auch so wie *drivingghost*


----------



## rayc (7. Juli 2005)

Wie schon teilweise gesagt wurde, kann man getrost auf "Geschenke", wie Trikot oder T-shirt verzichten.
Man kann ja, optional ein Trikot, ... zum Kauf anbieten.
Auch eine trink-flache brauche ich nicht. Sowas hat doch jeder !
Im Startpaket muss ausser der Startnummer (Transponder) und einen kurzen Laufzettel mit allen Infos nichts dabei sein.

Aber es gibt viele andere Dinge, die verbessrungswürdig sind:

Wenn die Telnehmerzahl eine gewisse Größe überschreitet sollte es Startblöcke (Aufstellung nach Vorjahreszeit wie bei www.ultra-bike.de) geben.
Ein Massenstart mit über 1000 Teilnehmern ist nicht nur sehr nervig, kann guten Fahrern bei üngünstiger Startaufstellung viel Zeit kosten (Habe dieses Jahr in Frammersbach 5-10 min dadurch verloren). Und ist nicht gerade ungefährlich, wie z.B. Frammersbach dieses Jahr gezeigt hat (Sturz duch Überholmanöver im engen Feld). 
Auf der Strecke Verpflegung mit getränken und etwas zu Essen (Bananen, etc) Also wie gewohnt.
Riegel und Gel sollte jeder selbst dabei haben. Wenns dafür einen Sponsor gibt, nur her damit   
Die Zielverpflegung sollte nicht vergessen werden.

Damit man das ganze als Marathon bezeichnen darf, gehört eine Zetnahme dazu.
z.B. der CTF in Lambrecht, bezeichnet sich unverschämterweise als Gäsbock-"Marathon" obwohl es keine Zeitnahme gibt   !
Urkundendruck über Internet ist ausreichend. 

Streckenbeschreibung und Angaben der Daten (km, HM) sollten mit der Realität übereinstimmen.
Nicht wie in Neustadt, Bad Wildbad, ...
Bei kleineren Marathons, ist die Ausschilderung, Absperrung der Strecke meistens nicht so toll.
Bin schon bei Marathons falsch gefahren!
z.B. letztes Jahr in Frammersbach, weil eine Asperrung gefehlt hatte, dieses jahr war diese Stelle richtig abgesperrt.
Nicht falsch verstehen, Frammersbach ist einer der best organisierten Marathons Deutschlands!
Natürlich sollte nicht sowas wie letztes Jahr beim www.keiler-bike.de passieren, das das Führungsmotorrad von der strecke abbiegt und die Führungsgruppe hinterher fährt und dadurch durch das Hauptfeld überholt wird   .
Das dürfte dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr passieren.

Ob es Preisgelder geben muss, hängt sicher davon ab ob man Profis am start haben will.
Aber bitte bezahlt diese Preisgelder über Sponsorengelder und nicht über die Startgebühr.

Wie wärs mit einer Kostenauflistung auf der Webseite, damit jeder sehen kann wohin die Startgelder fliessen (Gemeinde, Feuerwehr, ...).
Und die ganzen ehrenamtlichen Helfer ruhig namentlich auf der Webseite nennen.
Denn die leisten einen wichtigen Teil der Arbeit  

ray


----------



## Col. Kurtz (7. Juli 2005)

nichts außer nem startplatz und ner vernünftigen zeitnahme.
und das ganze für höchstens 15?.


----------



## Bergsieger (7. Juli 2005)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> nichts außer nem startplatz und ner vernünftigen zeitnahme.
> und das ganze für höchstens 15?.



Das unterschreibe ich so!!!!   

Die Kosten sind schon hoch genug, wenn man Anreise usw. alles mitrechnet.

Ich fahre mittlerweile 3-4 Rennen weniger und kauf mir lieber ein schönes Teil fürs Bike.


----------



## dubbel (7. Juli 2005)

so wenig wie möglich

am besten: 


			
				drivingghost schrieb:
			
		

> Riegel oder Gels
> Pulver für die Flasche
> Steckenprofil mit Streckenbeschreibung und Informationen über Verpflegungsstellen und Art der Verpflegung


evtl. nen schlauch. 

den rest schmeisst man weg

die t-shirts taugen eh nur zum beikputzen


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Juli 2005)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> nichts außer nem startplatz und ner vernünftigen zeitnahme.
> und das ganze für höchstens 15?.



Dem stimme ich voll zu  

Grüße.


----------



## nautilus (7. Juli 2005)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:
			
		

> nichts außer nem startplatz und ner vernünftigen zeitnahme.
> und das ganze für höchstens 15?.


...und eine Startnummer natürlich. Ich wär auch bereit für so ein Basispaket 20 auszugeben. Dann muß die Orga aber auch wirklich top sein.

Das einzige was wirklich wichtig ist, ist die Verpflegung auf der Strecke. Grade wenn mehrere Runden gefahren werden gibt es für die lange Distanz bei den letzten Verpflegungsstellen meist nicht mehr viel.

Die Grundausstattung an Verpflegung kann wohl jeder nach eigenem Geschmack selber einstecken. Ich kann beispielsweise gut mit den billigen Riegeln von Aldi und Apfelschorle leben. Da brauch ich im Starterpaket kein "Isozeugs".

Nudelparty mit ekligem Zeug brauch ich auch nicht. Da geb ich lieber ein paar euro mehr aus und geh zu Pizzeria. Oder zahle die entsprechenden Nudeln, wenn sie anständig sind, auf dem "Festivalgelände" extra.

Trikots finde ich eigentlich ganz nett. Wenn die allerdings automatisch dazu gehören find ich das auch schwierig: Dann gibt es die nur in Zeltformat und keiner kann damit was anfangen. Besser wäre es, wenn man bei der Anmeldung ein Trikot mitbestellt und dann auch die Größe angeben kann. Wer keins haben will zahlt dann auch nichts dafür.

Preisgelder halte ich für total überflüssig. Es handelt sich schließlich um "Hobbysport". Wenn ein Sponsor ein paar Sachpreise spendet sollte das allemal genügen. Wer wirklich für die paar Kröten an einem Rennen teilnimmt, hätte halt in jungen Jahren mehr tun sollen und dann Profi werden sollen. Natürlich fällt mir diese Aussage leicht, da ich sowieso nie in die Verlegenheit kommen werde um Preisgeld mitzufahren.

Nur so als Beispiel: Der Marathon in Frauenwald hat mir letztes Jahr super gefallen. Da hat von der Orga her fast alles gestimmt (außer der Geschichte mit den T-Shirts im Zeltformat) und die Stimmung war klasse. Der ganze Ort hat mitgespielt und man hat sich wirklich als willkommener Gast gefühlt.

Als Negativbeispiele kann ich leider nur zwei Marathons im (West-) Harz nennen. Da hatte man das Gefühl, dass man unendlich dankbar sein sollte, dafür das man die Ehre hat teilnehmen zu dürfen. Die größte Frechheit war, dass ich bei einem Marathon dort nichtmal von der kurzen auf die lange Distanz ummelden konnte. Das ich dafür eine "Ummeldegebühr" in Höhe von ein paar Euros abdrücken soll, hätte ich ja verstanden. Aber ich sollte doch glatt nochmals die Startgebühr plus Nachmeldegebühr abdrücken. Die sehen mich nie wieder!!!

Ich finde sowieso, dass die Stimmung einen erheblichen Einfluß hat. Wenn es freundlich zugeht, sieht man über die ein oder andere Schwäche gerne hinweg und fährt zufrieden nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (7. Juli 2005)

nix!


und dafür ne sportgerechte ernährung unterwegs, sprich banane statt äpfel und energie- riegel statt schokoriegel! und davon so viel, dass in der 3. runden auch noch alles da ist!


----------



## backfire (7. Juli 2005)

Startpacket:
nochmals die Strecke mit Höhendiagramm, km Angaben der Verpflegungsstellen (nach ???km kommt die Verpflegung), Startnummer, Transponder (wenn die Zeitmessung per Transponder ist). Das war es, mehr ist nicht nötig.

Unterwegs:
Isogetränke und Wasser, Energieriegel (kiene Cornysriegel), Gel, Bananen.

Damit wäre ich zufireden, selbst wenn an den Verpflegungsstationen an jeden Fahrer nur 1 Rigel oder Gel ausgegeben wird (rationalisiert wird). Man soll sich ja  nur verpflegen und nicht noch für die nächsten Trainingsausfahrten die Trikottaschen füllen (hab ich leider auch schon gesehen). 

Dann kommt man bestimmt auch mit 15,-  Startgeld, vielleicht auch mit 20,-  Startgeld hin.


----------



## chris29 (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
also was ich hier so lese sind die meisten doch gar nicht so anspruchsvoll.
Höhenprofil (klein) ist meistens kein Problem, mit der Streckenbeschreibung gibt es aber Probleme, die Forst als Grundeigentümer hat uns z.Bsp. zur Auflage gemacht keine! Streckenkarten rauszugeben (warum auch immer) aushängen dürfen wir Sie aber eben nich rausgeben. Leider müssen wir uns an diese Vorschrift halten da wir sonst vertragsbrüchig werden würden und dann wäre es das gewesen mit unserem MA.
Einen Schlauch werden wir wohl im nächsten Jahr mit rein packen, das halte ich für sinnvoll, Getränkepulver und evt. Gel und Riegel nur noch an dem Verpflegungsposten.
Evt. sollte man des Inhalt des Starterpaketes und der Verpflegung auf der Webseite bzw. in der Ausschreibung bekannt machen,dann muss keiner unnötig einen Schlauch o Ä. mitschleppen.


----------



## Wave (8. Juli 2005)

infos zur strecke


----------



## Duke Lion (8. Juli 2005)

Ein GENAUES Höhenprofil und (wenn schon Textilien) ein schickes T-Shirt!

Schläuche, Flaschen, Gels... hab ich alles schon.
Befüllte Trinkflaschen an den Verpflegungsstationen sind super!!!



> dubbel: die t-shirts taugen eh nur zum beikputzen



Naja, ich renne oft in meinen TAC - Shirts rum und das Hemd aus Riva ist auch recht schön...


----------



## kawa (8. Juli 2005)

....jo,die meisten wollen einfach nur "Rennen fahren"

und fürs Stargeld von 25Eur im Schnitt,

-eine gut gesicherte Strecke
-genaue Zeitnahme
-ausreichende Streckenverpflegung(nix mit rationalisieren!)
-Vorab-Streckeninfo
-saubere Duschen und ausreichend Bike-Wäschen

und für die gute Laune vor und besonders nach!dem Rennen,

-Verpflegungsgutschein(z.B lecker Nudeln)

und für noch mehr gute Laune im Starterpaket

-z.B ne Trinkflasche o.
      ne  Duschgel o.
      ne Fahrradschlauch (franz.ventil) o.
      ne nettes Buff(Kopftuch)
      ne Getränkepulver und Riegel vom Sponsor(macht der meist gerne)


aber glaube die meisten würden sogar darauf verzichten wenn weniger
Startgeld-aber die Sponsoren wollen ja auch immer ganz gern was geben  und der Biker nimmst auch gern-meistens jedenfalls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2005)

kawa schrieb:
			
		

> ....jo,die meisten wollen einfach nur "Rennen fahren"
> 
> und fürs Stargeld von 25Eur im Schnitt,
> 
> ...



genau so   

das wichtigste ist eine abgesicherte und gut ausgeschilderte strecke, dann die verpflegung während und nach dem rennen sowie die zeitnahme. dazu ein klein ausgedrucktes höhenprofil für an den lenker ...
damit ist alles wesentliche fürs rennen an sich abgedeckt.

gegen ein paar goodis in einem starterpaket habe ich nix einzuwenden, wenn dadurch die kosten fürs rennen an sich nicht explodieren. hier sind die sponsoren gefordert   

dies können riegel, gels, schläuche oder von mir aus ne dose brunox sein   
dinge, die eben unter das stichwort "verbrauch" fallen und somit bei den meisten bikern ständig wieder neu gebraucht werden ...

bei klamotten sollte man bei der anmeldung natürlich die möglichkeit haben, eine größe auszuwählen (bei meinen bisherigen rennen war dies immer der fall, aber es gibt anscheinend ja auch andere beispiele ...)


----------



## Thunderbird (8. Juli 2005)

Ich will ein flauschiges Handtuch.   

Passt jedem, braucht (fast) jeder nach dem Biken 
und es ist eine sehr schöne Erinnerung. Außerdem 
ist ein Handtuch, das nützlichste Universalwerkzeug.   

Radbekleidung ist totale Geldverschwendung und ärgert mich nur.

Thb


----------



## Hugo (8. Juli 2005)

wieso nicht einfach ne anständige umfrage gemacht mit den üblichen verdächtigen

trikot, t-shirt, schlauch, riegel, flasche, sonst. kleidungsstück(buff, handschuhe, armlinge), sonst. bikezubehör(minitool, griffe etc. pp) produktproben(gesäßcreme, getränkepulverportionen)
ich glaub das wär n bischen übersichtlicher  

ich persöhnl. will ga nix haben.
trikots hab ich genug, t-shirts sind inzw. genug, schläuche kann ich an großhändler verkaufen, handytool hab ich, riegel und krahm besorg ich mir selbst.
ich will ne startnummer und n transponder drin haben


----------



## mea culpa (8. Juli 2005)

Schläuche an den Verpflegungsstellen als "Notfallmaterial" - wenn man den/die eigenen schon verbraucht hat...   

Des weiteren eine Info, welche Marke an Getränken/Riegeln man zu erwarten hat. Ich bevorzuge nun mal ein, zwei Marken, gibt es die vor Ort nicht, stecke ich mehrere ein. Gibt es sie, rücke ich mit weniger Hamham in der Tasche an...

Eine verlässliche und durchgehende Streckenausschilderung! Daran happert es des öfteren!!!   

Eine Siegerehrung, die eine solche auch ist! Wenn man sich schon plagt, will man sich nicht unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit kurz das Händchen schütteln lassen - während bereits abgebaut wird oder gar wurde! Aufs Treppchen springen ist doch genial - in Auerberg allerdings gab es nicht mal einen umgedrehten Eimer. Schade...


----------



## easymtbiker (8. Juli 2005)

Hugo schrieb:
			
		

> ich persöhnl. will ga nix haben.
> trikots hab ich genug, t-shirts sind inzw. genug, schläuche kann ich an großhändler verkaufen, handytool hab ich, riegel und krahm besorg ich mir selbst.
> ich will ne startnummer und n transponder drin haben



genau! was soll das mit schläuchen? der eine will franzventil, der andere auto, der dritte schwört auf light- schläuche, sprich dann sind 60% mit dem präsent zufrieden und 40 unzufrienden und geben geld aus für nen quatsch, den sich jeder selber kaufen kann! genauso unsinnig sind bekleidung usw.
ich denke, jeder von uns weiss, woher er seine bikeausrüstung her bekommt, da muss man nicht so ein zwangs- präsent mitbezahlen!


----------



## martn (8. Juli 2005)

im starterpaket is das wesentliche die *startnummer*, am besten gleich mit *höhenprofil* drauf, ansonsten jenes einzeln. riegel habich am start noch meine eigenen, reicht also, wenns die an der verpflegung gibt, macht aber auch nichts, wnen einer drin is. warum schlauch doof is, wurde schon erwähnt (ventile und so), hab außerdem eh immer einen in der satteltasche.
bei der verpflegung sind *gefüllte flaschen* schon nett, die eigene auffüllen tut aber auch nich weh. zusätzlich zu dem ganzen widerlichen chemikalien, die die meisten gerne in sich reinstopfen wollen hätt ich gerne *apfelschorle als alternative* zu buntem zuckerwasser und evtl *auch ma was herzhaftes* (käsestulle oder so), immer nur kuchen und obst und lauter süßkram geht nich...^^
wenn ich dann ins ziel komme würd ich gerne nochn happen essen. die startnummer als andenken behalten is nich schlecht. t-shirt oder trikot habich bis jetz (leider) noch keins und hätt gerne eins, aber ich halte es für sinnvoller, das optional zum kauf anzubieten.
streckenfoto direkt nachm rennen is auch cool, in digitaler form im netz würde mir auch reichen.

ich freu mich natürlich auch über die lustigen gimmicks in den tüten, wie zb das buff in altenberg... was man davon wirklich braucht is die frage...
aber ich ich freue mich noch mehr, wenn ich mir finanziell nen marathon mehr im jahr leisten kann und wenn die orga und die athmosphäre passt.


----------



## toschi (8. Juli 2005)

Ich erwarte folgende Leistungen, 



15  = abgesicherte Strecke, Zeitnahme, Nudelgutschein, Duschmöglichkeit
20  = 1. + Streckenverpflegung (Obst, Isodrinks), Riegel/Pulver in der Tüte + kleine Überraschung (z.B. Duschgel o.ä.)
25  = 2. + zwei Trinkflaschen, Pflegemittel, Tshirt
30  = 3. + Trikot oder Tasche oder Buff
35  = zu viel, alles weitere nicht über Startgeld finanzieren
Meldemöglichkeit bis min. 5 Tage vor Start, Nachmeldegebühr max. 5 
und wenn's eine Nudelparty am Vorabend gab an der ich nicht teilnehmen
konnte und ich jetzt noch 5  mehr bezahlen muss dann will ich einen Ausgleich!
keine Werbung in der Tüte (hab ich genug in der Post)
auf jeden Fall Pokale für die Sieger, gerne günstig klein und evtl. auch
aus Plastik, zumindestens für die Hobby- und Kidsklassen ein tolles Andenken.
​


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Juli 2005)

Was da reingehört? Na was wohl: Startnummer, Transponder, Streckeninfos und letzte Instruktionen zum Startablauf und zu kritischen Stellen an der Strecke, den restlichen Gschiss kann man sich sparen.

An den Verpflegungsstellen eine Sorte Wasser, eine Sorte Iso, aufgeschnittene Äpfel und leicht essbare Energierigel, fertig.
Auf schweren Langdistanzen bei schlechtem Wetter dürfen auch mal Bananen und warme Getränke dabei sein.


----------



## kastel67 (9. Juli 2005)

Moin,

da gehört rein: Startnummer, reichlich Kabelbinder, Streckeninfo und sonst nichts. Nudeln kaufe ich mir lieber selber, die Pampe im Ziel schmeckt eh nicht. An der Verpflegung: Riegel, *sehr reife Bananen* (keine grünen ist das so schwer zu kapieren???   ) und gefüllte Flaschen mit Wasser wahlweise Iso. Dafür verzichte ich gerne auf jedes Trikot.

Gruß k67


----------



## scooter_werner (9. Juli 2005)

Wenn ein tolles Präsent im Startpaket drin ist (Trinkrucksack in Oberstdorf, 2 Pastateller in Furtwangen o.ä.) bin ich auch mit einem höheren Startpreis einverstanden. 

Ansonsten sind für mich die wichtigsten Dinge:

genaue Streckenbeschreibung incl. Höhenprofil

bei vielen Startern Startblöcke, die nacheinander gestartet werden, oder eine Strecke, bei der sich das Feld am Anfang selektieren kann

Wenn Startblöcke, dann nicht (nur) nach Anmeldetermin, sondern nach Leistungseinschätzung oder -nachweis der Teilnehmer

Top-Streckenverpflegung wie oben mehrfach beschrieben; ob Austauschtrinkflaschen gereicht werden, sollte in der Ausschreibung stehen

gegen Markenriegel oder -Gel hab ich auch nichts einzuwenden

Duschen, die auch für die Leute von der langen Runde noch warm sind

Waschplätze nicht mit Dampfstrahler, sondern mit normalem Schlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (10. Juli 2005)

Und ganz wichtig: Das Wasser OHNE Kohlensäure, Gehalt 0,0 %.Ansonsten muss man bei Puls 180 rülpsen, was nicht sooo toll ist, und die Deckel der Trinkflaschen entwickeln ein geräuschvolles Eigenleben ("Fumpppp!!")


----------



## Netbiker (10. Juli 2005)

Es sollte, wie bei den XCs eigentlich, wo man gar nix bekommt, zumindest die *Option *auf ein absolut spartanisches Startpaket geben - für Leute die viel fahren möglicherweise recht interessant.

Das würde meiner Auffassung so aussehen:

kein Startgeschenk   
Verpflegung auf der Strecke (die Top-Rennfahrer lassen sich oftmals auch bei MAs verpflegen) m. Isogetränk & ev. Riegel/Banane; kein _4-Sterne-Buffet _auf der Runde!   
keine Essensbons (Getränk & Essen) - muß selbst bezahlt werden, wenn man will.


----------



## www.jagger (10. Juli 2005)

1. genaue Streckenbeschreibung incl. Höhenprofil und Einzeichnung der Verpflegungs bzw.Wasserstellen.

2. ordentlich lamierte Startnummer 1-fach (nix für Rückenfummeln) aber mit reichlich Kabelbinder

3. Flasche mit Wasser ohne Kohlensäure, dann kann jeder selbst panschen  

Schön wäre wenn man diese dann auf der Strecke gegen eine neue austauschen könnte. Dafür wäre ich gerne bereit auf Riegel oder ähnlichem vom Veranstalter zu verzichten, da hat ohnehin jeder so seine Vorlieben. Die Flasche könnte man hinterher zusammen mit der Startnummer fürs nächste Jahr wieder abgeben.

Jürgen


----------



## Christer (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo,



			
				scooter_werner schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Startblöcke, dann nicht (nur) nach Anmeldetermin, sondern nach Leistungseinschätzung oder -nachweis der Teilnehmer



Das kann ich zwar sehr gut verstehen, ist aber oftmals sehr schwer zu realisieren. Bei großen Marathons, wie dem Black Forest Marathon müssten die Veranstalter sich dann einige tausend Anmeldungen einzeln und persönlich anschauen. Das ist ein enormer Zeitaufwand der das Event wieder wesentlich teurer machen würde. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Christer (10. Juli 2005)

Hallo, 

mir fällt auf das meisten von euch keine Erfahrung mit großen Radsport Events haben, denn viele Vorschläge lassen sich gar nicht oder nur schwer realisieren.

Als Beispiel die Pasta Party: 
Hier möchten viele von euch das die Pasta Party eine Option ist die man sich zusätzlich kaufen muss. Die Idee ist gut, aber woher weiß der Veranstalter wieviel Pasta er kaufen und kochen muß? Bei einem großen Marathon wie in Kirchzarten könnten mit Betreuern, Ausstellern, ect. sicher 5000 Leute zur Pasta Party kommen. Wenn der Veranstalter pech hat, kommen dann aber nur 500 und er bleibt auf 4500 Portionen Pasta sitzen die er nicht bezahlt bekommt. Kauft er nur 500 - 1000 Portionen ein, dann kann es passieren das einige tausend Leute verärgert sind weil sie nicht bekommen... 

Mit dem Finisher Präsent ist es das Gleiche, 5000 Trikots oder Trinkrucksäcke kosten viel Geld. Wenn davon nur 200 Stück verkauft werden obwohl 5000 eingekauft wurden, dann hat der Veranstalter ein großes Problem. Umgekehrt kann es genauso passieren, der Veranstalter kauft nur 200 Trikots ein (was sich finanziell aber gar nicht lohnen würde) und es möchten gerne tausend Leute ein Trikot kaufen, dann bleiben wieder Fahrer über, die nichts bekommen.  

Ich habe selber eins gelernt, man wird es nie allen Leuten recht machen können. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## rayc (11. Juli 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Witzigerweise wird es beim www.ultra-bike.de genauso gemacht   
Das hatte ich am Anfang des Thrads als gutes Beispiel    genannt.

Wo soll der Aufwand sein ?  Da muss nicht händisch geprüft werden. Das sind paar Codezeilen.
Mit Testen vielleicht eine 0,5h Aufwand für eine Person.

ray


----------



## rayc (11. Juli 2005)

Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> mir fällt auf das meisten von euch keine Erfahrung mit großen Radsport Events haben, denn viele Vorschläge lassen sich gar nicht oder nur schwer realisieren.


Häää ?
Das kann man wirklich nicht sagen.
Man erkennt an den Postings eher wer häfiger MAs fährt. Denn genau diese Biker, wollen eher keine Startgeschänke.
Wer zum ersten mal einen MA fäher, der freut sich sicher über ein Trikot.
Dann soll er auch dafür bezahlen.




			
				Snoopyracer schrieb:
			
		

> Als Beispiel die Pasta Party:
> Hier möchten viele von euch das die Pasta Party eine Option ist die man sich zusätzlich kaufen muss. Die Idee ist gut, aber woher weiß der Veranstalter wieviel Pasta er kaufen und kochen muß? Bei einem großen Marathon wie in Kirchzarten könnten mit Betreuern, Ausstellern, ect. sicher 5000 Leute zur Pasta Party kommen. Wenn der Veranstalter pech hat, kommen dann aber nur 500 und er bleibt auf 4500 Portionen Pasta sitzen die er nicht bezahlt bekommt. Kauft er nur 500 - 1000 Portionen ein, dann kann es passieren das einige tausend Leute verärgert sind weil sie nicht bekommen...
> 
> Mit dem Finisher Präsent ist es das Gleiche, 5000 Trikots oder Trinkrucksäcke kosten viel Geld. Wenn davon nur 200 Stück verkauft werden obwohl 5000 eingekauft wurden, dann hat der Veranstalter ein großes Problem. Umgekehrt kann es genauso passieren, der Veranstalter kauft nur 200 Trikots ein (was sich finanziell aber gar nicht lohnen würde) und es möchten gerne tausend Leute ein Trikot kaufen, dann bleiben wieder Fahrer über, die nichts bekommen.
> ...



Das ist wirklich nicht schwer. Bei der Anmeldung  fragt man einfach ob die Leute für xx Euro ein trikot, ... haben wollen, an der Pastaparty teilnehmen wollen, etc.
Das  wird teilweise schon so gemacht.


ray


----------



## Christer (11. Juli 2005)

rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wirklich nicht schwer. Bei der Anmeldung  fragt man einfach ob die Leute für xx Euro ein trikot, ... haben wollen, an der Pastaparty teilnehmen wollen, etc.
> Das  wird teilweise schon so gemacht.´
> ray



Du scheinst ja ein Profi in dem Bereich zu sein. 
Hast Du dich schon mal erkundigt wie lange die Vorlaufzeit für 5000 Trikots ist? 

Scheinbar nicht...

Und wer möchte sich schon sechs Monate vorher festlegen ob er in einem halben Jahr eine Portion Nudeln essen möchte...

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## Christer (11. Juli 2005)

rayc schrieb:
			
		

> Witzigerweise wird es beim www.ultra-bike.de genauso gemacht
> Das hatte ich am Anfang des Thrads als gutes Beispiel    genannt.



Beim Kirchzarten Marathon wird ganz sicher nicht jede einzelne Anmeldung diesbezüglich überprüft in welcher Leistungsklasse der Fahrer fährt. Das wird höchstens bei den Profis und Top Fahrern gemacht, die sich beim Ultrabike Marathon jeweils ein Jahr vorher qualifiziert haben. Das ist aber etwas ganz anderes. 

Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laempel (11. Juli 2005)

Ich hätte gerne in meinem persönlichen Startpaket exklusic für mich den Elektroantrieb aus der letzten bike     

Dazu zwei Masseusen, einen sportlichen Leiter, usw.

Ne, mal im Ernst: vernünftige Riegel, Streckenprofil, gute Streckensicherung, und angenehme Dusch- und Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Christer (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo, 

@rayc 
Deine Vorschläge und Wünsche sind sicher aus der Sicht vieler Fahrer gut und angebracht. Andere Fahrer sehen es aber sicher wieder anders und der Veranstalter kann es nicht allen Recht machen. Wenn man das Trikot im MA Paket weg lässt ist damit ja auch noch nicht gesagt das der Startplatz dadurch direkt preiswerter wird. In einer sehr hohen Auflage werden die Trikots extrem günstig und meistens durch Sponsoren finanziert die sich dann aber auch mit ihrem Namen oder Firmen Logo auf dem Trikot wieder finden möchten. 

Die Duschen sind ein weiteres Thema. Viele Leute ärgert es wenn sie keine warmen duschen haben, ich würde auch nicht gerne kalt duschen. Andere Fahrer sagen dann wieder wer einen Marathon fährt, der kann auch kalt duschen... 


Gruß

Snoopyracer


----------



## chris29 (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
bezüglich der T-Shirts bzw. Trikots, man könnte diese ja auch direkt am marathontag bestellen, wenn jemand eins haben möchte. Dann hat man genaue Zahlen und man bleibt auf kein T-Shirt sitzen, nur denke ich das werden die meistem nicht wollen, da keiner gern auf etwas wartet.
Ich habe dieses Jahr wieder angefangen mit Marathon und CC, ich freue mich also noch über T-Shirts (wenn sie eine gute Qualität haben) Wer weiß wie das nächstes Jahr aussieht  
Hab mir schon mal über Bikesocken als Startgeschenk gedanken gemacht, die gehen bei mir alle nase lang kaputt.
Ich denke mit einer Trinkflasche, Xenofit-Pulver und Gel evt. einen Schlauch fährt man nicht schlecht. Bei der Verpflegung Xenofit- Riegel und Gel, reife Bananen und Iso-Getränke sind auch i.O.
Im übrigen wird man von der lästigen Werbung in den Starterpaketen auch nicht ganz weggehen können, das das wieder Sponsorengelder sind die benötigt werden.


----------



## OliT (11. Juli 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> wie im anderen Threat schon vorgeschlagen, werde ich jetzt mal eine Umfrage Starten.


Ein _Muss_ aus Sicht des Newbies:

genaues Höhenprofil der Strecke mit Kennzeichnung für Verpflegungsstellen und kritische Abschnitte
Startnummer, Kabelbinder, Transponder
Verpflegung: Wasser, reife Bananen; in der Ausschreibung Hinweis, ob Austauschflaschen gereicht werden

Absolut _nicht nötig_:

Gels & Riegel (hab da meine eigenen, bereits im Training ausgetesteten Vorlieben und würde im Rennen niemals mir unbekannte Marken etc. nutzen, sprich: bin ausgestattet)
Schlauch (hab da meine eigenen, bereits im Training ausgetesteten Vorlieben und würde im Rennen niemals mir unbekannte Marken etc. nutzen, sprich: bin ausgestattet)
Iso-Drinks (hab da meine eigenen, bereits im Training [... s.o. ...])

Was Starterpräsente angeht: Mag nett sein, aber so einen großen Wert lege ich darauf nicht. Mich interessiert primär das Rennen, nicht die Tüte vorher...

Was Finisherpräsente angeht: Eine Urkunde für an die Wand würde mir völlig reichen ...

Cheers,
Oli


----------



## hügelflitzer (11. Juli 2005)

Moin, 

von mir aus müßte ins Starterpaket außer Nummer, Kanbelbinder, Streckeninfo und ggf. Transponder nichts extra rein. Wenn ein Sponsor unbedingt möchte,..... bitte ! T- Shirts oder andere "Finisher - Gaben" könnten ja bei Voranmeldung optional mit angeboten werden.... 

Zu den Startnummern:
Viele Veranstalter haben extra stabile Nummern, die nach dem Rennen einfach wieder abgegeben werden (Werden bei Zieleinfahrt einfach von den Helfern abgeknippst) . Ist doch eine brauchbare und übernehmbare Idee, oder? 

Grüße 

Dirk


----------



## iglg (11. Juli 2005)

*Was soll rein ?*

- Startnummer für Bike
- Rückennummer (Manchmal ist es gut den Fahrer zu identifizieren, der andere aggessivst vom Trail schubst..)
-Streckenplan mit Kommentar für Schlüsselstellen
-Höhenprofil mit Verpflegungs- und Streckenteilungs-Positionen für Lenkermontage
- Info-Schreiben mit allen Infos, die man braucht, um pünktlich zum Start an der richtigen Stelle zu stehen : Zeitplan, Lageplan
- Sicherheitsnadeln und Kabelbinder (nicht peinlich genau abgezählt, sondern mit Reserve)

*Vielleicht :* Shirt, das man auch zum Biken benutzen kann, also nicht irgend so ein blödes Baumwoll-T-Shirt, sondern so super Bike-Shirts wie in Frammersbach.
Aber im Zweifel lieber nicht, denn mir ist eine geringere Startgebühr lieber als das 20. Shirt

*Was soll nicht rein ?*

- Riegel/Gel (Die liegen alle rum und verderben, weil ich im Rennen lieber Bewährtes nehme)
- Bike-Zubehör ( Ich habe inzwischen 5 Luftpumpen, etliche Lampen !, diverse Schläuche, die ich sowieso nicht benutze, weil ich natürlich auch bei solchen Dingen bevorzugte Materialien einsetze)
- Trinkflasche : (Wozu, ich habe doch schon 10 Stück, nehme meine eigenen bzw. fahre sowieso mit Camel-Bag)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

